# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  'طرفة في المحكمة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هنالك طرائف كثيرة تحدث داخل قاعات المحاكم واليكم هذه الطرفة الاجنبيه 
في إحدى المحاكمات استدعى محامي الإدعاء شاهدته الأولى  
و هي سيدة عجوز  
و اقترب منها و سألها:”هل تعرفيني؟”  
قالت:” طبعاً أعرفك يا سيد ويليامز,  
أنا أعرفك منذ كنت صبياً  
و بصراحة إنك خيبة أمل كبيرة لي. 
إنك تكذب و تخون زوجتك و تتلاعب بالناس و تغتابهم. 
إنك تعتقد أنك شخصية مهمة  
بينما ليس لديك الذكاء الكافي لتدرك أنك لا تساوي شيئاً.  
أجل إنني أعرفك.” 
أصيب المحامي بالذهول  
و لم يدر ماذا يفعل  
فأشار إلى الجهة الأخرى من الغرفة و سألها: 
” سيدة جونز هل تعرفين محامي الدفاع؟”. 
و مرة ثانية أجابت:” طبعاً أعرفه. 
أنا أعرف السيد برادلي منذ أن كان صغيراً أيضاً . 
إنه شخص كسول و متعصب  
و لديه مشكلة إدمان على المشروب. 
لا يمكنه أن يبني علاقة طبيعية مع أحد.  
و ممارسته للمحاماة من أسوء الممارسات في الولاية  
و هذا دون ذكر أنه خان زوجته مع ثلاث نساء مختلفات  
إحداهن زوجتك.  
أجل أنا أعرفه”. 
كاد محامي الدفاع أن يسقط ميتاً. 
هنا طلب القاضي من المحاميين أن يقتربا من المنصة  
و قال لهما بصوت هادئ : 
” إذا حاول أي منكما أيها الأحمقان 
أن يسأل الشاهدة إذا كانت تعرفني  
فإني سأرسلكما معاً إلى الإعدام بالكرسي الكهربائي



*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:blb6:
 القاضي ملفه اسود من الليل
:ANSmile26:
 هو المحامي لو ما حمار ليه لازمة السؤال

...

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ الكريم مرهف علي المرور  فعلا اسئله محامي الادعاء كانت غير منتجة في الدعوي ووقع في شر اعماله اما القاضي  كما تفضلت عامل بلاوي خارج المحكمة لذا اثر ان يهدد المحامين لكي لا تسأل الشاهدة سليطه اللسان عن معرفتها به**  لك احترامنا الاخ الكريم مرهف
*

----------

